# Good day on Apalachicola Bay



## wjpitts (Apr 27, 2011)

I got to fish about a half a day today and did pretty good. I think the final bag was 1 trout, 1 spanish, 1 redfish, 8 flounders. Most were caught on Berkeley gulps, the red was on a gold spoon. I also caught a bunch of undersize trout and a couple more reds.

It was a good day, but windy.


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Sounds like a good bite! Bring a camera next time ... we need fish porn!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Must...see...pictures!  Sounded like a good time.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

That is a beautiful bay! I've used the ramp just under the highway, next to the river to launch an off shore boat and always wanted to bring out my skiff to explore the bay & oyster beds.

Please post pictures next time.


----------



## wjpitts (Apr 27, 2011)

I always forget my camera. I will do better next time. I hope to get back out soon.


----------



## wjpitts (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Good day on Apalachicola Bay (updated)*

Got back out on Thursday and had a pretty good day.  Caught several reds and trout.  Ended up taking home 2 flounders and 2 trout.  

My fishing partner was pretty happy with this one.


----------



## pgmelton (Apr 19, 2011)

I rarely, rarely see flounder in Miami. Are you on the fishing bottom with those Berkley baits and if so are you losing a lot of tackle on the bottom?


----------



## wjpitts (Apr 27, 2011)

It does have to be pretty close to the bottom to catch flatties and I do lose some baits, but not enough to change tactics. I lose more to spanish mackeral and other toothy critters than snags.

I have found that a lot of times you can run the boat up to where it's hung and it will pull off if you pull back the other way. This seems to work well especially if your hung up on something hard (the hook doesn't sink).

I don't know if you have a lot of flounder where you are, but try these baits (I use the 3" molting shrimp on a 1/4 oz chartreuse head) on the bottom around docks and other structure and on flats and ledges adjacent to deeper water. I also do well in channels and along the edges of rivers and creeks.

Even if you don't find flounder, you will surely catch something. I catch a lot of reds and trout. Give it a try and good luck!


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

BE WARNED! The cats will eat your bait using that technique!


----------



## wjpitts (Apr 27, 2011)

I do catch a few kitties. Usually it's when I get a little deeper than normal. If they get to be too much I will change spots or tactics. They are a nuisance, but I'm willing to weed through a few to catch target species.

Lady fish are a much more common nuisance here.


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

We get those buggers to...sound like you're having an awesome time. Keep it up!


----------



## jocool (Nov 29, 2010)

Hows Indian Pass fishin? Comin down this Fri and stayin at the camp ground. Usally I'll fish the pass but I would'nt mind headed over to the bay any advise?


----------



## wjpitts (Apr 27, 2011)

> Hows Indian Pass fishin?  Comin down this Fri and stayin at the camp ground.  Usally I'll fish the pass but I would'nt mind headed over to the bay any advise?


I fish the pass some from the bank, but haven't been out that way in awhile. I have heard the trout fishing has been good in St. Vincent sound, but I don't know how to run it so I don't take my boat down that far. I usually fish the river in Apalachicola and the area back toward Indian Pass. If you don't have a boat, I know a lot of people fish off the dock at Battery Park and you should be able to catch fish in Indian Pass off the beach. If you do have a boat, yo ucan launch at Indian Pass and hang a left. You should be able to work back that way (carefully if you don't know where the bars are) and catch fish around the oyster bars.

Good Luck!


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

Pass is no good, you don't want to go there.

[smiley=1-hypno.gif]


----------



## wjpitts (Apr 27, 2011)

Hmmmmmm.

Reverse psychology?

Something I should know?

I do really need to figure out how to run St. Vincent Sound. The fishing down there is supposed to be tremendous.


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

http://j.mp/kfJCO2

Launch from the Pass, lots of oyster bottom, stay in the middle watch out for pickaline bar. Good fishing within a mile of campground. Be mindful of the current, it really moves through there.

But really, you don't want to go there! [smiley=badidea.gif]


----------



## wjpitts (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info and the chart.

I've gotta take a day soon and explore down that way. I usually launch in town or run down the river from home, so I'll probably start from this end and work that way.


----------

